# Dock building - slight setback



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

In an effort to keep y'all updated, I guess I will file the following report. 6 months ago I called the alabama corps of engineers to inquire about the necessary permits. They seemed surprised - told me there really wasn't a pre inspection or a post inspection or a fee! There was a form that I would need to get to them but no biggee. Soooo I conveniately forgot about the permit. Decided to give them one more call yesterday and wish I hadn't. They faxed me a form that applied to nothing I was doing. Most of which involved dredging regs. Fill disposal and coastal concerns. I filled out all blanks as N/A Wrote a brief description of what I was doing along with a couple of sketches and faxed them back. Got a call from a young fellow today that says he will need to ride out and take a look at the site and if he can get there this week, and there are no historic,environmental or game and fish issues he may be able to get me a permit in a couple of weeks! Realize if I was doing this in FL. It would be a huge pain so I politely gave him directions and told him to grab a drink and fish a little while he was there. Life's to short to get all bunched up about it I guess. They need to do their job and I need to let them, I guess.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Is there grass growing in the water where you are constructing...? Or just sand/mud bar..?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fairpoint said:


> Is there grass growing in the water where you are constructing...? Or just sand/mud bar..?


 No grass, Clay bank. Oaks and hickory overhead.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Well that's good you are not killing any grass......That is a big factor in salt water......


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

That's the government for you


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Permit approved Friday
Ordering pilings Monday. Stay tuned!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

